

Desert256: a better vim color scheme previewer - tmcw
http://macwright.org/desert256/

======
fishtoaster
Handy tool. I'm curious how many of those examples are used by any significant
number of people. Perhaps I'm color-biased towards what I'm used to, but I
can't imagine anyone except perhaps the author using some of these:
<http://macwright.org/desert256/#color/hhviolet>
<http://macwright.org/desert256/#color/olive>
<http://macwright.org/desert256/#color/tomatosoup>

~~~
tmcw
Same, when I flip through colorschemes there are plenty of simply ridiculous
ones. I'm looking to implement some sort of voting to make this better - so
that the actually-used schemes float to the top, but using the Google+ Button
API makes me uneasy...

